# 700 ac. Stewart Cty. riverfront for lease



## Jay White (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking for up to 8 hunters to put club together for 700 acres in Stewart County with a two bedroom cabin with all the comforts of home. lease includes two houses on property, barn for equipment, dock on the chattahochee, Deer, Turkey and duck hunting. Property does not have hogs. Land has been trophy managed for six straight years. Property is surrounded by corp land that is off limits to hunting due to indian mounds.lease will begin on April 30,2005. $ 20,000.00 plus group must pay elec, phone, cable, etc. No individuals, Im not interested in putting club together. call @ 850-258-8366 or e-mail.


----------



## scott parker (Mar 21, 2005)

*rood creek*

I live in georgetown is this piece of property beside the rood creek boat ramp?  If it is please reply back


----------



## Jay White (Mar 21, 2005)

*rood creek*

Scott, Yes it is. It runs all the way to boat ramp on both sides of rood Creek Road, from Hwy. 39  to The River.


----------



## CAL (Mar 21, 2005)

I am very farmiliar with the property.The crop land belongs to a corporation and does not allow hunting.I think anyone interested should look before jumping.It is not exactly as described.It does border the wildlife refuge on the west side.It definitely is some good deer hunting but the other is questionable.I lived in the area for thirteen years and have hunted on the property many times.I didn't know it was 700 acres either.The indian mounds are on the landing property which is patroled by the Feds(Federal Game Wardens).The boat dock is in a small section of Rood creek.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Mar 21, 2005)

at $28 an acre, no wonder its gettin harder and harder to afford a place to hunt.


----------



## Jay White (Mar 22, 2005)

Cal, I cant help but reply to your completely misguided and thoughtless statement regarding my post. I'll take each ignorant statement one at a time.
1. There is nowhere in my post that mentions crop land. This property has none nor did I state it did. However, The landowner that  surrounds a portion of our property has crop land and does allow hunting by the owners kids and grandchildren.
2. The property is completely as discribed. There are two houses, one barn, a floating dock behind one of the houses. There is great deer, turkey and duck hunting. As for hogs, we have not seen a single hog in six years!
3. Cal , this one might be a little tuff for you but try to stay with me. 495 acres "main piece" + 125 acre  "island piece" +80  acre "doctors prop" = 700. 
4. Cal, The Indian mounds are patrolled by the Federal Game Wardens, but if your doing nothing wrong, you have nothing to worry about.
5. The dock is actually on the largest portion of Rood Creek. It is over 300 yards long to the bank on the other side. The river is about an eighth of a mile away.
In closing cal, please dont take this post personally. I think you should think before posting a deragatory statement about a subject you clearly no nothing about.


----------



## CAL (Mar 23, 2005)

jay White,
I must appologize for winding your clock.Nothing I said was intended as being deragatory and I do know much more than you think.Like you I will take each statement that you called ignorant just to show you I do know what I am talking about and I am not misguided,thank you!
I never stated the land had crop land.I just said the crop land that surrounds the  700 acres belongs to a corp.that I worked for years ago.They own 32,000 acres in the area and is referred to as the W.C.Bradley Co.No hunting is allowed on the property except for the present family. Just for the record,the south boundry line is The Rankin Farm and the north boundry line is the Dan Bradley Farm.There is the houses you mentioned and the barn.Both have the appearance of never having been painted.The houses are located in a group of stately oaks that appear to have been planted many years ago.The oaks are in a line so to speak.When I was there the property was owned by St.Regis paper co.,known as The Rood Place and was the private hunting ,fishing,and recreational area of Mr.Ben Ingram.He is one of the airs to Ingram & Legrand Lumber Co.,they own some 19,000 thousand acres of land in Stewart Co.
It was tuff but I did stay with you and I see where the  acreage comes from.
I don't remember stating there was a problem with the game wardens only it was and is patrolled by the Federal Game Wardens.The Indian Mounds are also patroled by the Corp.of Engineers.
The dock is in a large portion of the creek but it is in the upper section where the creek begins to shallow up rather quick.
The duck hunting is wonderful if you get across the hog wire fence that is on the boundry line of the wildlife management area.There have been a few ducks in the creek around the dock at times.
Seems there was a turkey hen or two on the property on the east side of the highway on the back side.I never saw or heard a gobbler when I was there.Could be plenty of turkeys there now!
Yes the deer hunting is excellent,that is for sure!I have killed several on the property and around the property when I lived in the area.
WhenI was in the area there was an older black man living on the property that made oak baskets from white oak that he harvested himself in the local swamps.It was  very interesting to me at the time.He had quite a talent for this.Now it is a lost art!
When you are going towards the landing and get in the park.Look to your right,that was a farmed field and the farmer plowed his mule right over the top of one of the Indian Mounds.That is why it is smaller than the others.
In closing,I do appologize for anything I posted that seems to have upset you.There were no harsh intentions on my part.Good luck with your club this year and I hope ya'll get some good ones!


----------

